# Lumber Identification



## Riddick (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey, new here, just found the forums. Was wondering if anyone had any idea what kind of wood this is. Just recently cut it down and have a large log that I was debating on milling down into boards if it was anything good. Dont have any picks of the leaves but the tree did produce berries that looked like blackberries. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum. what part of the country are you in?
did the little black berries have a funky smell like camphor ??
the cut part of the tree would also have that funky smell.

I just got some wood from a camphor tree maybe 3 months ago and cut some
of it up yesterday and my oh my it was full of bugs !!!!
in that short of time, it was ruined.
that was my first experience with it - sorry, I have no idea of what you have there.
but, if it is camphor - I would consult the lumber yard right away to have it check out.

.


----------



## Riddick (Sep 22, 2020)

Yea, forgot location might help lol. I'm from NY, out in Long Island. I'm not sure the smell of the berries, I just know they were annoying because they dropped on the garden I had just built without realizing the tree had berries


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

Mulberries look a lot like blackberries, and your stump looks like mulberry wood to me. Black mulberry is the native species in eastern US, but European 
mulberries are fairly common here too. I have no idea if the lumber is useful.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Once you figure it out, check out the online wood database to learn more about the wood. I can't tell whether what you have is mulberry, but here is their article for mulberry as an example:
https://www.wood-database.com/mulberry/


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I have cut lots of Mulberry firewood and at times have considered having the larger logs milled into lumber. BUT, what I've found is Mulberry likes to crack a lot. I had a hard time finding good pieces enough for bowl blanks. If you have your own mill, then go for it. But if you're like me and have to pay someone to saw it up, be cautious. You may have a lot of waste. Get the fresh cut ends seal right away if you do.


----------

